# 8 Day Pocket Watch



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Can anyone give me any information on this? I want to sell it but know nothing about it.

It about 54mm diameter with a 45mm crystal and pretty heavy. The inside of the rear cover and dust cover are both marked 149835 and X36. The movement is marked +7032. No makers name anywhere.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

This +7032 is a swiss patent number! So we have:

CH-7032: "Nouveau calibre d montre Ã huit jours de marche"

by: AmÃ©dÃ¨e Douard (the father), 19th july 1893










Don't know for which company he worked.

Andreas


----------



## escarolo (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi.

Swiss Lever 8 Day pocket watch . Nickel open face with snap-on bezel and cuvette .White enamel dial ,Blued steel spade hands.Movement with straight line lever .Imitation (part cut) bimetallic balance ,spring with overcoil.

Regards


----------

